# Prime Chico vs Prime pitt Who mogs



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)

I think chico mogs everyone.. 
Pitt will be a worthy opponent


----------



## needsolution (Mar 7, 2020)

Prime Chico without doubt. 
Face mog, height mog, probably frame mog. 

But facially Pitt isnt that far, still top tier.


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rochefort6 (Mar 7, 2020)

My prime ballsack mogs all


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> My prime ballsack mogs all


Well what kind of asthetic ballsack is that..


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 7, 2020)

Chico, because of height
If only facially, then they are around equal


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 7, 2020)

Chico by far in his prime. Currently Pitt.


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 7, 2020)

Brad Pitt at 6'2 would be a monster tbh


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 7, 2020)

Don’t know don’t care, all I know is that Tyler Maher mogs all.


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 7, 2020)

Both are overrated and average looking and don’t mog shit


----------



## needsolution (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Both are overrated and average looking and don’t mog shit


Your nickname is pretty accurate.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Both are overrated and average looking and don’t mog shit


Your username fits you well


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Both are overrated and average looking and don’t mog shit


Keep coping that's whats best for you...


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 7, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Both are overrated and average looking and don’t mog shit


Fitting name


----------



## TURBO (Mar 7, 2020)

This is going to be a tough battle, but prime Chico gives the illusion he's absorbing peoples bone matter just by standing next to them, which is a very good GigaTrait to have.


----------



## MewingJBP (Mar 7, 2020)

Pitt mogs him, Chico has a very generic pheno


----------



## loromate (Mar 7, 2020)

Facially, Brad Pitt mogs him. Several people mog Chico tbh.
Young Leonardo Dicaprio mogs Chico to hell and back


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

anyone here who says pitt mogs is retarded, chico mogs him insanely hard, you cant even COMPARE them


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Pitt mogs him, Chico has a very generic pheno


Yes Pitt does mog indeed
Only thing Chico mogs is height

Pitt has colored eyes and a much much better jaw and bones overall.

Not to mention Pitt aged waaaay better than Chico. He still has his hair. 

Chico looks like a scraggly Mexican dad


Vidyacoper said:


> anyone here who says pitt mogs is retarded, chico mogs him insanely hard, you cant even COMPARE them
> View attachment 298128












Pitt brutally face mogs tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> anyone here who says pitt mogs is retarded, chico mogs him insanely hard, you cant even COMPARE them
> View attachment 298128


Trueee


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Yes Pitt does mog indeed
> Only thing Chico mogs is height
> 
> Pitt has colored eyes and a much much better jaw and bones overall.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Golden Glass (Mar 7, 2020)

Inb4 @Swolepenisman


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

Pitt facially mogs everyone


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Pitt mogs him. Chico is too innocent and boyish looking compared to Pitt. Prime Pitt was a masculine pretty boy bad boy slayer like no one else.

Chico and his empty model look wishes it gave off even one ounce of the charisma that Pitt’s appearance does. It’s not just about being as “pretty” as possible despite what posters here seem to think. Pitt has the perfect balance of attributes for slaying. Look at my profile pic. Pitt IS Chad. Chico’s sex appeal doesn’t come close.


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 298239
> 
> View attachment 298236
> 
> View attachment 298238


Obviously cherry picking


Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 298239
> 
> View attachment 298236
> 
> View attachment 298238


























Nice cherry picking 
This is chicos real side profile


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Obviously cherry picking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's you cherrypicking actually, i just searched brad pitt side profile and picked one, all of them look like utter garbage. that's chico's only bad profile shot because he was bloated during that photoshoot











anyway it's not like side profile is what matters, brad pitt looks like shit


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> that's you cherrypicking actually, i just searched brad pitt side profile and picked one, all of them look like utter garbage. that's chico's only bad profile shot because he was bloated during that photoshoot
> View attachment 298429
> View attachment 298445
> View attachment 298447
> ...


Massive cope 
Chico is way younger and aged like shit

Brad is way older but aged like fine wine

Front is all that matters 
Brad has better coloring/bones


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Massive cope
> Chico is way younger and aged like shit
> 
> Brad is way older but aged like fine wine
> ...


lol wym aged like shit? he's just not as lean as he used to be during his prime, and his skin isn't as bright/orange. that's the only difference. meanwhile if you look at brad pitt...





CHICO LAUGHING AT YOU CLAIMING BRAD PITT HAS "AGED LIKE FINE WINE": 




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Kingkellz said:


> Front is all that matters
> Brad has better coloring/bones


this is just completely and utterly wrong


----------



## needsolution (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol wym aged like shit? he's just not as lean as he used to be during his prime, and his skin isn't as bright/orange. that's the only difference. meanwhile if you look at brad pitt...
> View attachment 298454
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh but Pitt is closer to 60s now


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Bruh but Pitt is closer to 60s now


i know he's 56, but @Kingkellz claiming he's aged like fine wine just has me laughing so hard



brad pitt mid 50s



tyson beckford age 49, who ACTUALLY "aged like fine wine"


----------



## needsolution (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i know he's 56, but @Kingkellz claiming he's aged like fine wine just has me laughing so hard
> View attachment 298465
> brad pitt mid 50s
> View attachment 298463
> tyson beckford age 49, who ACTUALLY "aged like fine wine"


Yeah. All i mean no point of comparing Chico and Pitt, there is almost 30 years difference. 


Also i wish i could age like Beckford, damn bro


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah. All i mean no point of comparing Chico and Pitt, there is almost 30 years difference.
> 
> 
> Also i wish i could age like Beckford, damn bro


He just doesn't understand Pitt mogs Chico it is what it is
@ArvidGustavsson @Swolepenisman


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Yeah. All i mean no point of comparing Chico and Pitt, there is almost 30 years difference.
> 
> 
> Also i wish i could age like Beckford, damn bro


Pitt mogs


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> He just doesn't understand Pitt mogs Chico it is what it is
> @ArvidGustavsson @Swolepenisman


he doesn't mog chico lol? chico literally mogs him in every single way, name a single feature of pitt's that's better than chico's


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> he doesn't mog chico lol? chico literally mogs him in every single way, name a single feature of pitt's that's better than chico's


Jaw


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Jaw


nope, pitt's jaw is too wide, he has extreme masseter hypetrophy which is very unaesthetic, i specifically remember women online commenting about it actually, mentioning how his jaw looks weird
chico's jaw is more balanced in width (as wide as zygos), his gonial angle is better, and also brad pitt has a weak chin, along with his chin being too pointy.









Chico's jaw









pitt's jaw

like i said, you can't name a single feature brad pitt actually mogs chico in lol, because chico is better than him in every single way


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> he doesn't mog chico lol? chico literally mogs him in every single way, name a single feature of pitt's that's better than chico's


Pitt has slightly better coloring. Better and more masculine jaw. Better eyes that look way more personable and dreamy to girls in real life despite you guys thinking squinted model photos are everything. A better smile. Better hair. More masculine nose. The better question is what does Chico have on Pitt?


Vidyacoper said:


> nope, pitt's jaw is too wide, he has extreme masseter hypetrophy which is very unaesthetic, i specifically remember women online commenting about it actually, mentioning how his jaw looks weird
> chico's jaw is more balanced in width (as wide as zygos), his gonial angle is better, and also brad pitt has a weak chin, along with his chin being too pointy.
> View attachment 298499
> View attachment 298501
> ...


Chico looks like a little boy even in spite of being like 6’3. No girl is looking at him and imagining getting pinned up against the wall and fucked and choked by him. 

Pitt on the other hand is a pantry dropper who exudes Chad energy.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 7, 2020)

Why is Brad pitt such a fucking Manlet
If he was 6 ft 2 he would be Gigafucking Chad


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Pitt has slightly better coloring


no, ARGUABLY his eye color is better but his overall coloring is not, chico's skin is golden, with healthy reddish orange lips, chico's eyebrows and hair are much darker and more masculine which also go well with his light brown eyes


Morpheus said:


> Better and more masculine jaw


lol already destroyed this


Morpheus said:


> Better eyes that look way more personable and dreamy to girls in real life despite you guys thinking squinted model photos are everything.


no, his eyebrow shape sucks and chico also PFL mogs, chico has better eye support and positive canthal tilt while pitt has neutral


Morpheus said:


> Better hair.


no, his hair looks like shit compared to chico's




thats up to personal preference anyway which doesnt matter, plus it's not an actual facial feature but whatever


Morpheus said:


> More masculine nose.


lol "masculine", doesnt matter what way u decide to put it, once again chico mogs


Morpheus said:


> Chico looks like a little boy even in spite of being like 6’3. No girl is looking at him and imagining getting pinned up against the wall and fucked and choked by him.


cope
girls love him


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> no, ARGUABLY his eye color is better but his overall coloring is not, chico's skin is golden, with healthy reddish orange lips, chico's eyebrows and hair are much darker and more masculine which also go well with his light brown eyes
> 
> lol already destroyed this
> 
> ...



That proved nothing. Anyone with fame and status would get mobbed like that. Lil fucking Xan has prime girls doing that and he looks like shit. 

Take away their notoriety and put prime Chico and prime Pitt in a bar together and it’s not close. Pitt would get more hookups because his masculinity, sexual energy, and jock handsomeness mog Chico’s even if Chico is more “model photo pretty.”


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

pitt looks better better face al the way jaw is better psl stuff dont matter irl he mogs facially


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> That proved nothing. Anyone with fame and status would get mobbed like that. Lil fucking Xan has prime girls doing that and he looks like shit.


lol? this proved everything... you know why? because chico's job is literally just to be a walking clothing rack, they mobbed him solely and PURELY because of his looks, you think they showed up there and mobbed him and asked for pictures because they liked the clothes he wore or something? even if you decide to argue its from his status, his status came PURELY from his looks


Morpheus said:


> Take away their notoriety and put prime Chico and prime Pitt in a bar together and it’s not close. Pitt would get more hookups because his masculinity, sexual energy, and jock handsomeness mog Chico’s even if Chico is more “model photo pretty


cope


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> pitt looks better better face al the way jaw is better psl stuff dont matter irl he mogs facially


People here have little irl experience and/or they’re high schoolers so they have no clue what goes on in the real world. If you’ve ever been to clubs/bars, you know a dude that look like Pitt would absolutely outslay pretty boy twink Chico. It says a lot that even in spite of that 6’3 frame he still looks submissive and kind. Pitt looks like the type of dude who will bring an almost dangerous excitement to your life.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> People here have little irl experience and/or they’re high schoolers so they have no clue what goes on in the real world. If you’ve ever been to clubs/bars, you know a dude that look like Pitt would absolutely outslay pretty boy twink Chico. It says a lot that even in spite of that 6’3 frame he still looks submissive and kind. Pitt looks like the type of dude who will bring an almost dangerous excitement to your life.


Chico doesn't look as white Pitt has better coloring and pheno


----------



## her (Mar 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Chico doesn't look as white Pitt has better coloring and pheno


Who cares if he doesn’t look as white? Muh “phenotype”. Meanwhile there are blacks and ethnics fucking more girls than Brad Pitt has ever fucked.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

her said:


> Who cares if he doesn’t look as white? Muh “phenotype”. Meanwhile there are blacks and ethnics fucking more girls than Brad Pitt has ever fucked.


Reminder Gene Simmons is ugly af and biggest Slayer ever


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> It says a lot that even in spite of that 6’3 frame he still looks submissive and kind. Pitt looks like the type of dude who will bring an almost dangerous excitement to your life.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol? this proved everything... you know why? because chico's job is literally just to be a walking clothing rack, they mobbed him solely and PURELY because of his looks, you think they showed up there and mobbed him and asked for pictures because they liked the clothes he wore or something? even if you decide to argue its from his status, his status came PURELY from his looks
> 
> cope





Morpheus said:


> People here have little irl experience and/or they’re high schoolers so they have no clue what goes on in the real world. If you’ve ever been to clubs/bars, you know a dude that look like Pitt would absolutely outslay pretty boy twink Chico. It says a lot that even in spite of that 6’3 frame he still looks submissive and kind. Pitt looks like the type of dude who will bring an almost dangerous excitement to your life.





Swolepenisman said:


> Chico doesn't look as white Pitt has better coloring and pheno


excuse me, i dont want to add anything to fight which is going on here but i just got one thought
imagine having oneitis and saying that guy like him is walking towards her with flower





i would never recover personally








Spoiler










seeing*


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 7, 2020)

Chico is a mogging machine


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Reminder Gene Simmons is ugly af and biggest Slayer ever


was a scary mogger in prime tho


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 7, 2020)

Prime Chico in motion is unmoggable. That's just a fact.


----------



## her (Mar 7, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Chico is a mogging machine


*Imagine looking like this in high school, son.*


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 7, 2020)

her said:


> *Imagine looking like this in high school, son.*
> View attachment 298559


Godly


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Prime Chico in motion is unmoggable. That's just a fact.


Pitt mogs


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 7, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Pitt mogs



Oldcel Pitt mogs Oldcel Chico. No one mogs prime Chico though.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 7, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Oldcel Pitt mogs Oldcel Chico. No one mogs prime Chico though.


Prime Pitt mog Chico


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

Chicofan said:


> I think chico mogs everyone..
> Pitt will be a worthy opponent


No competition Pitt gigamoggs, that pankt faggot didin’t stand a chance against god himself


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Chico would slay more in middle school and early high school that’s literally it. I guess that’s why a lot of you prefer him because half of this forum can’t even drive yet. After that masculinity becomes a lot more important and Pitt mogs Chico in that area. 

56 year old Pitt might even be a comparable slayer to prime Chico. Prime versus prime it’s not even close. And it’s laughable if you compare current Chico to current Pitt because Chico’s pretty boy looks aged like shit compared to Pitt’s rugged masculine handsomeness.


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> That proved nothing. Anyone with fame and status would get mobbed like that. Lil fucking Xan has prime girls doing that and he looks like shit.
> 
> Take away their notoriety and put prime Chico and prime Pitt in a bar together and it’s not close. Pitt would get more hookups because his masculinity, sexual energy, and jock handsomeness mog Chico’s even if Chico is more “model photo pretty.”


Bro just leave these Chico lovers alone
They are cum drunk with chico and they refuse to take chicos cock out of their mouth
its over for them

I mean anyone with a functioning brain can tell Pitt has better jaw, coloring, physique, etc
Not only that but pitt still has a NW1 while chico who is HALF his age has begun balding and lost all his previous glory. Why is that? Because Chico was haloed by collagen and hair. Both of which will fade with age. Hence his demise. 

Not to mention if you want to see who has the most IRL appeal it is still Pitt hands down. He fame/money/status mogs chico into oblivion. Both men and women of all ages have seen/heard of Brad Pitt. The same cannot be said of Chico. 

The only place where chico has a real win is height. He height mogs Pitt that is all.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Bro just leave these Chico lovers alone
> They are cum drunk with chico and they refuse to take chicos cock out of their mouth
> its over for them
> 
> ...


Exactly. That should be proof in and of itself. If Chico was such a perfect god with great bone structure, facial proportions, and "masculinity" then why did some norwooding and collagen loss descend him SO much? Whereas Pitt looks better at literally TWICE his age. Pitt was in Fight Club when he was 6 years older than current Lachowski.

It’s because Pitt has a lot more good feautures working in his favor whereas Chico was haloed by his youthful look. And once that declined a bit, he suffered. Pitt's rugged Chad handsomeness and masculine bones mog him.
Chico's main appeal is to girls who haven't finished puberty and closeted users on this forum. Pitt absolutely mogs him and appeals to every girl of every demographic.


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 7, 2020)

*barrett mogs*


----------



## Deleted member 5131 (Mar 7, 2020)

Chicofan said:


> View attachment 299025
> View attachment 299029
> View attachment 299028
> View attachment 299027
> ...


If chico had maintained this body he would have been the ultimate moggger, but god himself know this is little too much.Pitt has married cheated and fucked many women. He is not loyal. On the other chico is a gentleman. Women wan't prefer a fucker over a god looking humble guy. Pitt is gigachad and for me his second but chico is always number one..


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 7, 2020)

If they were both 6 foot, Pitt. But since Chico is taller, Chico.
Pitt has a better face and frame imo.


----------



## Hector (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 298550
> View attachment 298551


Holy fuck at this unseen Chico pic, holy fuck nigga breaking spacetime with all the aesthetics. No one mogs him. JFL at copers.


needsolution said:


> excuse me, i dont want to add anything to fight which is going on here but i just got one thought
> imagine having oneitis and saying that guy like him is walking towards her with flower
> View attachment 298547
> 
> ...


Take the flowerpill JFL


----------



## Greeicy (Mar 8, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Don’t know don’t care, all I know is that Tyler Maher mogs all.


Tyler Maher is the most universally/conventionally attractive guy, like Nessman or Noszka. Only a veeeeery small percentage of females won't find him attractive. He's a prototype Chad.


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 8, 2020)

Chico because he’s 6’4 too


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

after looking back, i think the only reason people are saying "pitt mogs" is probably because they look closer to pitt than they do chico, so they become obsessed with pitt and hold him highly even though francisco lachowski was LITERALLY THE HIGHEST PAID, BIGGEST SUPERMODEL IN THE WORLD

i think we can see this in @ArvidGustavsson , after assessing his weird, gay avi you can tell he's very proud of being slightly similar looking to brad pitt ( even though brad still mogs him in terms of all features and mms of difference is the difference between incel and chad)
so i theorize him and all other pitt copers dicksuck chico because they can relate to him/see themselves in him. i think thats my guess

whereas chico gang doesnt need to cope and truly understands chico is superior, there's a reason he made like $10 million + from PURELY his face
dicksuck pitt**


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> after looking back, i think the only reason people are saying "pitt mogs" is probably because they look closer to pitt than they do chico, so they become obsessed with pitt and hold him highly even though francisco lachowski was LITERALLY THE HIGHEST PAID, BIGGEST SUPERMODEL IN THE WORLD
> 
> i think we can see this in @ArvidGustavsson , after assessing his weird, gay avi you can tell he's very proud of being slightly similar looking to brad pitt ( even though brad still mogs him in terms of all features and mms of difference is the difference between incel and chad)
> so i theorize him and all other pitt copers dicksuck chico because they can relate to him/see themselves in him. i think thats my guess
> ...


so much this^.
Also 6'4 vs 5'10. Pitt is a manlet.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> after looking back, i think the only reason people are saying "pitt mogs" is probably because they look closer to pitt than they do chico, so they become obsessed with pitt and hold him highly even though francisco lachowski was LITERALLY THE HIGHEST PAID, BIGGEST SUPERMODEL IN THE WORLD
> 
> i think we can see this in @ArvidGustavsson , after assessing his weird, gay avi you can tell he's very proud of being slightly similar looking to brad pitt ( even though brad still mogs him in terms of all features and mms of difference is the difference between incel and chad)
> so i theorize him and all other pitt copers dicksuck chico because they can relate to him/see themselves in him. i think thats my guess
> ...


If anything chico is what people overate since he’s more generic looking than Pitt and it’d easier to be a lookalike. The only standout feature of chico is eyes and everything else is pretty average ish. Brad jaw, eye color, hairline mog and look more high t. Chicos pheno isn’t as good either


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> If anything chico is what people overate since he’s more generic looking than Pitt and it’d easier to be a lookalike. The only standout feature of chico is eyes and everything else is pretty average ish. Brad jaw, eye color, hairline mog and look more high t. Chicos pheno isn’t as good either


cope
jfl at you calling chico's features average, literally all of his facial features is supermodel tier




maxilla, cheekbones, eye area, lips, jaw, nose, hair, if you call a single one of them average youre retarded

if you fucking read the thread i already destroyed the argument that brad has a better jaw, in fact his jaw is unaesthetic and undesirable
once again, already talked about coloring
in this case there isnt such a thing as a "hairline mog", they both have NW0, in fact brad pitt's is more ethnic and a wider hairline is more desirable (like chico's) so if anything chico "hairline mogs"









ArvidGustavsson said:


> look more high t










cope cope cope
pitt looks like shit


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope
> jfl at you calling chico's features average, literally all of his facial features is supermodel tier
> View attachment 299901
> 
> ...


Keep coping, You’d kill ur mom to look like Pitt


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Keep coping, You’d kill ur mom to look like Pitt


pitt looks like shitt
i get that you think you look like pitt (spoiler: you kinda dont bro) and that you have to dicksuck and defend him hard otherwise youd have to accept the fact that you're average, and nowhere even near chico tier


----------



## Kingkellz (Mar 8, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> so much this^.
> Also 6'4 vs 5'10. Pitt is a manlet.


Chico is not 6'4 stop the cope


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 8, 2020)

O'pry


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> pitt looks like shitt
> i get that you think you look like pitt (spoiler: you kinda dont bro) and that you have to dicksuck and defend him hard otherwise youd have to accept the fact that you're average, and nowhere even near chico tier


Your the same as asian wanting white men. Your shitskin so you want to look like someone as white as possible to cope with your existence. And calling Pitt ugly proves how delusional and aspie you are


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your the same as asian wanting white men. Your shitskin so you want to look like someone as white as possible to cope with your existence. And calling Pitt ugly proves how delusional and aspie you are


lol? im happier with my face and race than you obviously are, you have to dicksuck and lie to yourself about pitt mogging a literal supermodel because that makes you feel like you're better looking than you actually are (balding teen-normie tier), this can be seen just from your AVI quite LITERALLY. funny how you claim IM the one who has to cope with my existence LOL
jfl at you taking me saying "pitt looks like shitt" seriously, once again proving you're fucking low iq


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol? im happier with my face and race than you obviously are, you have to dicksuck and lie to yourself about pitt mogging a literal supermodel because that makes you feel like you're better looking than you actually are (balding teen-normie tier), this can be seen just from your AVI quite LITERALLY. funny how you claim IM the one who has to cope with my existence LOL
> jfl at you taking me saying "pitt looks like shitt" seriously, once again proving you're fucking low iq


Pitt could be a supermodel but he decided to make 1000x what chico makes and became a famous actor with 10000x the status


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Pitt could be a supermodel but he decided to make 1000x what chico makes and became a famous actor with 10000x the status


yeah totally thats why he was a background supporting actor until he got famous because of drama with mike tyson
meanwhile chico was scouted at 16 years old and won ford supermodel of the year and 3 modelling contracts within a month of getting scouted


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd give this to Pitt if he was 2 inches taller, since his frame is a lot better


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yeah totally thats why he was a background supporting actor until he got famous because of drama with mike tyson
> meanwhile chico was scouted at 16 years old and won ford supermodel of the year and 3 modelling contracts within a month of getting scouted


Brad smashing tysons wife is the biggest chad move in history Keep cope


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 8, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad smashing tysons wife is the biggest chad move in history Keep cope


they were finalizing a divorce so its nothing special lol


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Mar 8, 2020)

pitt worked dressed as chicken at El Pollo Loco before acting. He had to go to auditions and perhaps he sucked jew cocks along his career.He is a generic chad, not male model tier. If he were he would have been scouted and he wouldn't have worked doing promotions dressed in a chicken suit. Chico was scouted and didn't have to do shit to get rich.
Pitt looked like a child next to 6'1/6'2 eric bana in photos. Next to 6'3/6'4 chico he would be invisible. Height matters.


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 8, 2020)

Mic drop


----------



## her (Mar 8, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Mic drop







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 8, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> nope, pitt's jaw is too wide, he has extreme masseter hypetrophy which is very unaesthetic, i specifically remember women online commenting about it actually, mentioning how his jaw looks weird
> chico's jaw is more balanced in width (as wide as zygos), his gonial angle is better, and also brad pitt has a weak chin, along with his chin being too pointy.
> View attachment 298499
> View attachment 298501
> ...


Eye color


----------



## Virgincel (Mar 8, 2020)

her said:


> Who cares if he doesn’t look as white? Muh “phenotype”. Meanwhile there are blacks and ethnics fucking more girls than Brad Pitt has ever fucked.


massive shitskin delusion, Brad pitt probably hasn't a dick anymore since he destroyed it in the 80-90s


----------



## her (Mar 8, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> massive shitskin delusion, Brad pitt probably hasn't a dick anymore since he destroyed it in the 80-90s


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Mar 10, 2020)

unmogable.


----------

